
Ask HN: Is there a vendor-agnostic self-hosted cloud provider? - Kinrany
Is it yet possible to create a single &quot;self-hosted&quot; personal cloud platform?<p>It should be capable of:<p>1. migrating between vendors like AWS and GCP, or using multiple vendors at the same time
2. provisioning compute and storage for basic web app needs
3. running its main services on the same infrastructure, not relying on an external SaaS
======
mmerlin
Multi-cluster kubernetes federation could be the answer (where a "cluster"
could be as tiny as a k3s instance running on your Raspberry Pi).

However could mean you need one vendor to provide the control-plane software
for your vendor-agnostic solution.

Nobody has nailed it yet though, AFAIK, but both Rancher and Gloo Federation
look promising.

Related reading:

[https://github.com/kubernetes-sigs/kubefed](https://github.com/kubernetes-
sigs/kubefed)

[https://rancher.com/products/rancher/multi-cluster-
managemen...](https://rancher.com/products/rancher/multi-cluster-management/)

[https://www.solo.io/blog/introducing-gloo-federation-for-
mul...](https://www.solo.io/blog/introducing-gloo-federation-for-multi-
cluster-management/)

------
oliverx0
Check out widemesh.com. It does a lot of what you described.

------
quintes
Why do you want to do this?

~~~
Kinrany
I want to make it easy for myself to deploy small projects and not think about
infrastructure.

